# "fet a mida per mi" in english!



## Regalessia

Hola companys!!

  Necessito la traduccio en angles mes academica possible de:

   " Aquesta  feina sembla *feta a mida per mi"*

Merci gent!!


----------



## sound shift

_This job looks tailor-made for me_.

Fins ara.


----------



## Regalessia

Ei Merci per l'ajuda sound Shift!
 T'ho agraeixo!!


----------



## DeBarcelona

Una puntualització: correctament seria "fet a mida per *a* mi". Altrament, la traducció a l'anglès seria "...by me" i no "...for me".


----------



## Regalessia

Ei de Barcelona!
 tens tota la rao!! i m'alegro que m'ho hagis dit i corregit!


----------



## sept69

sound shift said:


> _This job looks tailor-made for me_.
> 
> Fins ara.


 
hola Sound shift, seria el mateix  si volguèssis dir el mateix però referent a una xicota?


----------



## sound shift

sept69 said:


> hola Sound shift, seria el mateix  si volguèssis dir el mateix però referent a una xicota?


Bon dia, sept69,

xicota = girl, chica??  Si que se podría decir "that girl looks tailor-made for me" pero sería más normal decir "that girl looks perfect for me" (lamento tener que contestar en castellano - el meu català es més "passiu" qu'"actiu" .)


----------



## sept69

sound shift said:


> Bon dia, sept69,
> 
> xicota = girl, chica??  Si que se podría decir "that girl looks tailor-made for me" pero sería más normal decir "that girl looks perfect for me" (lamento tener que contestar en castellano - el meu català es més "passiu" qu'"actiu" .)


 
ok don't worry your catalan is quite well  

gràcies! I'll use the first one


----------



## sept69

sound shift said:


> Bon dia, sept69,
> 
> xicota = girl, chica??  Si que se podría decir "that girl looks tailor-made for me" pero sería más normal decir "that girl looks perfect for me" (lamento tener que contestar en castellano - el meu català es més "passiu" qu'"actiu" .)


 

Yes!! ok don't worry your ctalan is quite well  
gràcies, I'll use the first one


----------



## 1-2-many

Made to measure or suits me down to the ground


----------

